# [risolto] Niubbo... Xdm ... Kdm?!?

## kaylord

Ciao a tutti!  :Smile: 

Non ho avuto modo di lurkare moltissimo questo forum, mi scuso se quanto chiedo è già stato affrontato in mille salse... Anyway; ho installato (con gran fatica, essendo piuttosto niubbo con Linux) Gentoo e dopo immani sbattimenti sembra che funzioni quasi tutto...   :Wink: 

Il fatto é che ho notato una differenza sostanziale tra gentoo+kde che ho installato io ed la Mandrake che avevo su fino a pochi mesi fa... Finito il boot infatti ora mi ritrovo di fronte a una schermata di login di X (almeno, c'è una grossa X grafica nella finestra pertanto credo proprio si tratti di X!  :Very Happy: ), mentre con la vecchia mandrakkia al termine del boot la schermata di login sembrava essere di KDE. Probabilmente per questo fatto, con NESSUNO degli utenti con cui mi loggo ho la possibilità né di spegnere né di rebootare la macchina; attualmente, utilizzo questo artificio: termino la sessione da KDE, mi loggo come root, e da console lancio halt o reboot. Capirete che non é il massimo della vita....    :Confused: 

Beh, le domande a questo punto sono ovvie; what's wrong con la mia schermata di login? Come fare il login direttamente da kde? Poi... nella vecchia mandrake direttamente da KDE avevo "termina sessione" che mi permetteva, scegliendo tra varie voci disponibili, di sospendere la sessione, di riavviare la macchina o di spegnerla. Come posso ottenere la stessa cosa da KDE con Gentoo? Grazie mille per la pazienza e per i consigli!  :Smile: Last edited by kaylord on Tue Nov 23, 2004 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nel file /etc/rc.conf scommenti la riga

```
DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
```

ricordati di mettere kdm al posto di xdm poi dai il comando

```
# rc-update add xdm default
```

Al prossimo riavvio dovresti avere il login manager di kde

Spero dio avere capito il probelma

----------

## kaylord

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero dio avere capito il probelma

 

Hai capito alla grandissima...ho risolto in un attimo!  :Smile: 

Grazie mille, gentilissimo e supercelere!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kaylord wrote:*   

> Grazie mille, gentilissimo e supercelere! 

 

Ottimo. Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo (editi il tuo primo post e aggiungi)

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ottimo. Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo (editi il tuo primo post e aggiungi)

 

Hai dimenticato di dirgli di andare a votare!  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Hai dimenticato di dirgli di andare a votare! 

 

azz che dimenticanza dimenticanza.

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai dimenticato di dirgli di andare a votare! 

 

Pubblicità progresso   :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Riesumo questo topic, per fare una domanda:

dopo aver impostato kdm come descritto nel topic ho un problemino rompino.

Quando termino X per tornare in consolle dopo pochi minuti mi ricompare kdm per scegliere l'utente, esattamente come succede quando avvio il PC. 

Come si può evitare?

E ancora, c'è un metodo grafico per loggarsi in console e, solo se si vuole, entrare in X con il comando startx?

Spero di aver spiegato bene la mia idea.

Andrea

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Quando termino X per tornare in consolle dopo pochi minuti mi ricompare kdm per scegliere l'utente, esattamente come succede quando avvio il PC.

 

E' normale

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> E ancora, c'è un metodo grafico per loggarsi in console e, solo se si vuole, entrare in X con il comando startx?

 

Io proverei qingy (cerca ci sono vari post sul forum italiano)

----------

## bandreabis

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Quando termino X per tornare in consolle dopo pochi minuti mi ricompare kdm per scegliere l'utente, esattamente come succede quando avvio il PC. 
> 
> E' normale

 

Ma non si può evitare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ma non si può evitare?

 

Forse si, ma non con una soluzione facile. Tutti i login manager grafici funzionano cosi'. Puoi usare startx da console settando .xinitrc

----------

## bandreabis

Qualsiasi problema l'ho risolto seguendo il tuo consiglio, usando qingy.

Grazie

Andrea

----------

## IPc0P

scusate se riapro la discussione , quando do startx, si avvia , mi chiede il login, l'utente va senza problemi

ma la passwd non me la fa scrivere, cioe' ce' la casella per la passwd, ma non ci scrive niente e mi da login incorrect!!!

dove sbaglio??

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> mi chiede il login, l'utente va senza problemi 

 

beh, su KDM, inserire il nomeutente è sempre permesso  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> ma la passwd non me la fa scrivere, cioe' ce' la casella per la passwd, ma non ci scrive niente e mi da login incorrect

 

usi KDM?  :Confused: 

da me KDM presenta due label ("username" e "password") e il relativo spazio per inserire del testo.

ovviamente, l'eventuale errore si verifica solo quando ho premuto invio (o vado a cliccare sul pulsante di login)

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> usi KDM? 
> 
> 

 

no. usa startx.

il che dà una dimensione surreale al problema posto.

startx non chiede nè la password nè lo username, perché viene lanciato da un utente che si è già autenticato in linea di comando.

@IPcOP: ti consiglierei di lasciar perdere questo topic, che è stato chiuso molti anni or sono dal suo autore, per aprirne uno tuo, dove cerchi di spiegare meglio il tuo problema.

----------

